# The cost of Levothyroxine



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My insurance requires me to get 90-day supplies of any long-term prescriptions via mail order. I just received my first 90-day supply after confirming the mcg was correct for me. The price? FREE! My insurance paid $10, I pay nothing. I guess I can squeeze that into the budget. (I should look for a coupon...LOL!)


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

i don't mind the cost of my premiums as long as i can get my meds (and between my husband and I have a lot of them) $0 is a lot better than paying almost $2000 every 3 months or more...


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

That's great news! In the grand scheme of things, I think levothyroxine is relatively cheap. But $0 for a 90-day supply? You can't beat that with a stick.


----------

